# Drunken walking home...



## Freddie99 (Mar 27, 2009)

Two drunks are walking home along the railway lines. One turns to the other and says:

"How far to your place now?"

So his mate responds:

"Not long"

"It better bloody well not be because I won't be able to take many more stairs with such a low ballister"


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Good one Tom!


----------



## carolyn (Mar 27, 2009)

1.Horse goes into a pub and the barman says why the long face.
2. Duck goes into pub, barman says why the long face, duck says I'v got a big bill.
oldies are always the best.
________
Expert insurance


----------

